# OT triple Dog Dare!



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I was triple dog dared to put this on the the site by A/FX NUT
Here you go Randy! LOL Sundance :thumbsup: OOPS Where is the pic?


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Ahhh ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Ahhh ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Ahhh ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Ok, I'm done. Just kidding! Ahhh ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Ahhh ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Ahhh ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! :wave: We just do it cause we love ya. Not like a man loves a woman or the way a woman loves a woman or the way a man loves a man or the way an amish guy loves his cousin (hey my last name is Yoder) but in the way that a Yiddish munk loves a midnight dip in a cold lake. What did I just say? Nevermind.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Yoder you are not all there. See ya tomolly 10 am


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Lucky for you we're just drag racing tomorrow. Or you would be spending time getting upclose and personal with the fence.  Mtyoder, I know you love me, love picking on me. I'll see you, (ahem) gentlemen (term used very loosely) tomorrow. :hat:


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

The fence? We're there all the time anyway. Maybe some day you will learn to pass clean HINT HINT. Or is that because we can't drive , Oh well either way see ya toomolly. LOL Sundance


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Dammit, its posts like this that make me wish I had a bunch of racing buddies to clown with. The freindly fire makes for great racing, and great rivalry.


----------



## aguysmiley (Apr 24, 2005)

I have suspected for sometime that Milosovich had dyed his hair and is now hiding somewhere in Indiana or Michigan. Hmmm... Wasn't there some kind of reward out for him?

Just curious here, who is "tomolly" and is she hot?

And I don't know about that guy talkin about the Amish monks and the queer cousins. Maybe he should open a window while working with toxic chemicals from now on.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

We are pretty lucky for the group we have. Small but Ithink it was alittle to many paint fumes. MT Yoder being the Biggest pea in the Pod. :thumbsup: 

Sundance


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Burning winding wire and melting plastic. I didnt say anyone was queer. You know it's plutonic.


----------



## aguysmiley (Apr 24, 2005)

Calm down now. "Plutonic"...I'm gonna have to go look that up. Awful early in the morning for such big words.

Am I the only one that saw the humor in the hot tomolly remark? I must be simple minded or something.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I never got past the part about racing in drag...
Whats up with that?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

That picture of me was taken at John's (Big Daddy) house in the summer of 99. The caption on the magazine cover reads "The Face Of Evil". I guess there is some resemblence, though unsettleing. :drunk: Had a good time at your house today Craig. Maybe you can have another Drag Race this summer. Randy.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

A/FX Nut said:


> Had a good time at your house today Craig. Maybe you can have another Drag Race this summer. Randy.


Yea drag racing was fun .Craig burned up a neo car on film .I ran the reaper .500 or better .what a ride. passed out a few gasser bodies for free. ate some chili .Raced some cars .Craigs new pickup system was great cant wait to get a couple of those to race.:thumbsup:


----------



## aguysmiley (Apr 24, 2005)

A/FX Nut said:


> I guess there is some resemblence, though unsettleing.


I still think it's a spittin image. I hope you guys still have that hanging up somewhere. I just heard it was posted on here so I had to come check it out. You probably know who I am by now. If not, maybe I should post a picture of the bloody blue rocket for ya. Hi guys! :wave:


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Aguysmiley is this the one and only BLUE FLASH? from the old Elkhart days.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

aguysmiley said:


> I still think it's a spittin image. I hope you guys still have that hanging up somewhere. I just heard it was posted on here so I had to come check it out. You probably know who I am by now. If not, maybe I should post a picture of the bloody blue rocket for ya. Hi guys! :wave:


Hey Ken, How are you doing? Great to hear from you! Randy. :wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

mrwillysgasser said:


> Yea drag racing was fun .Craig burned up a neo car on film .I ran the reaper .500 or better .what a ride. passed out a few gasser bodies for free. ate some chili .Raced some cars .Craigs new pickup system was great cant wait to get a couple of those to race.:thumbsup:


Thanks again Kevin for the free bodies and the good deal on the JL TO Bodies. Randy. :thumbsup: :dude:


----------



## aguysmiley (Apr 24, 2005)

And you guys thought you had seen the last of me. LOL. I'm doing well. Love my new home. How are you? How's the racing going? Has the group grown anymore since I've last seen you?


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Ken, do you remember Matt Schrock? He used to have that motorcycle shop over by Fiddlers. He has a new shop on Lincoln on the east side of town (Cycleworks). Anyway, he and his nephew Allen race with us. Larry and his crew just qiut for the summer. Nick will be driving this year (YIKES!!!) he said he might come this summer with some friends. He's more into his ATV and out door stuff. New people still stop by sometimes. I'm gonna build an 8th mile strip to take to local swap meets to hopefully spark some interest.


----------



## aguysmiley (Apr 24, 2005)

Skinny's racing with you? Wow, I wondered what happened to him. I had noticed the Cycleworks sign wasn't in front of that house anymore.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Hey Ken Where in Billy Blue Blazes is Canaan Indiana? I miss your Blue rocket ship. Tim :tongue:


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

When he says he misses it. He means he trys to nerf it but it's not there. :tongue:


----------



## aguysmiley (Apr 24, 2005)

Canaan is clear down by the Ohio river. Madison is the nearest decent sized town to it. There's a movie about Madison in the theaters right now and it was actually filmed here too.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

So does that mean you aren't racing Thursday with us? LOL Its been good to hear from you Ken. Don't be a stranger. Tim :thumbsup: :wave:


----------

